# WWYD? Ground Beef left overnight???



## anudi01

Okay, just trying to salvage my grass-fed beef. I browned beef last night and left it in my cast iron pot overnight. It was covered if that makes a difference, If I put it in the crock pot and cook the bejesus out of it...would it be okay for like chili??? I so don't want to toss it!


----------



## cristeen

How hot is your house?

I'd probably cook it again and eat it...







:


----------



## Ruthla

Ok, so it was cooked meat, not raw meat, that was left out overnight?

I'd probably turn on the frying pan again and thoroughly reheat the whole thing BEFORE putting it into the crockpot (unless your kitchen was really cool last night, in which case I wouldn't do anything special.)


----------



## choli

I'd eat it, but I'd heat it through very thoroughly - NOT in the crockpot.


----------



## saratc

I would also reheat and eat. Doesn't matter how long you cook it, just make sure it gets to a good temperature. You could just put it into an acidic sauce like tomato sauce and simmer it for a bit. The acid should further help kill any baddies.


----------



## ChickityChinah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratc* 
I would also reheat and eat. Doesn't matter how long you cook it, just make sure it gets to a good temperature. You could just put it into an acidic sauce like tomato sauce and simmer it for a bit. The acid should further help kill any baddies.

Ditto this.
As long as it looks/smells fine, I'd totally still use it.


----------



## lifeguard

We're bad for forgetting food out & we always eat it.


----------



## anudi01

Thanks for all your replies. I cooked it again with all plans to then freeze it for chili or something and forgot about it on the stove...AGAIN!

"sigh"


----------



## UUMom

Eat. I've done that only about a million times.

FYI, fat can work as a perservative, and there is at least some in cooked ground beef.


----------



## primjillie

I guess I'll be different and say "toss it"! I'm super picky about food and ground beef, even cooked, is a breeding ground for bacteria since it is handled more than regular meat. Unless your kitchen was super duper cold (like a fridge), I couldn't eat it just thinking about it being out. But then again, I'm wierd that way!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom

This MIGHT be safe if heated to 165 degrees, but that's a pretty big risk to take. The fact that it was covered helps because it probably kept airborne bacteria out and if it were cooked thoroughly before being left out, it should be OK. If it was NOT cooked thoroughly the first time (didn't get to 165 degrees) there is no way in the world I would eat it.


----------



## Blucactus

: Would toss it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Leisha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
We're bad for forgetting food out & we always eat it.









: I do that sort of stuff all the time







, so does dp and we're both never sick. (I'll probably get the worst case of food poisoning ever, now that i said that







)


----------



## Sasharna

Shoot, after living in Central America for a year with no refrigeration and never getting sick from eating food left out overnight, I'll eat just about anything.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
Shoot, after living in Central America for a year with no refrigeration and never getting sick from eating food left out overnight, I'll eat just about anything.

















Not Central America, but otherwise ditto ... if it's not off color/texture/odor, it's game.


----------



## tree-hugger

i would toss it


----------



## becoming

You couldn't pay me to eat it.







:


----------



## UUMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
Shoot, after living in Central America for a year with no refrigeration and never getting sick from eating food left out overnight, I'll eat just about anything.









LOL How did humans ever evolve without hulking fridges? lol

Of course, if I say this, we'll get sick. But honestly, I can't remember the last time any of us had stomach issues, and I think it's been 10 years here since anyone has vomited for any reason. (And for my 16 yr old, I would say 15 years. And for my 15 yr old, 14). I beg their forgiveness if they come down with something soon.

Maybe be have stomachs of steel or something.


----------



## aussiemum

The first time it was cooked, left out, then re-cooked at a high temp, I would have eaten it. After the second time it was cooked & then left out......

no way, no how would I consider eating it.







: Just too much possibility for food poisoning, imo. I have a sensitive nose/tongue for 'off' foods, plus I don't handle nausea or vomiting well at all, so I am somewhat cautious about these kind of things.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I guess I'll be different and say "toss it"! I'm super picky about food and ground beef, even cooked, is a breeding ground for bacteria since it is handled more than regular meat. Unless your kitchen was super duper cold (like a fridge), I couldn't eat it just thinking about it being out. But then again, I'm wierd that way!

same here. No way would I eat anything that had been left out overnight, especially meat! way too risky.

sorry, I'm another weird one, I guess.


----------

